# Putting studs on Phazer 2 question



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

Do I need tunnel protectors as well? I'm going with a non-aggressive stud (.125 above lug).

Dealer I went to said it needs tunnel protector plus protection added in front because of some engine part there.

Studs, new slides, tunnel protection, and carbides estimate was $600.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Yes on the tunnel protectors. Make sure to torque the studs down to proper setting. Its usually lower than u think.


----------



## STG8008 (Sep 14, 2011)

Is the dealer installing these at that price or are you just buying the parts? We could sell and install all the stuff that is needed for cheaper than $600.


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

STG8008 said:


> Is the dealer installing these at that price or are you just buying the parts? We could sell and install all the stuff that is needed for cheaper than $600.


$600 is for parts and install. Seems high to me for not having any high performance parts put on. Just basic studs with minimum 48 pattern, cheap hyfax and carbides.

The guy called this morning and started off telling me I needed additional protectors up front for the heat exchanger (it's fan cooled), so now I'm not trusting anything they say without verifying.

Appreciate the input.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

I pu them on my Phazers and seeings how the tunnel is aluminum I would suggest it. I've seen more than a few tunnels get torn up from studs and it aint pretty. :sad:

IMO = $600.00 for 1.00" carbide studs (96?), backers and nuts. Carbide wear bars (6 or 8"?), Tunnel protectors and the labor to install all the before mentioned, depending on the manufacturer of the studs & carbides it aint no deal but not out of line.


----------



## STG8008 (Sep 14, 2011)

If you are only putting in 48 studs depending on your style of riding you could get away with 4" carbide and you can pick up a set of those for around $65, 6" carbide maybe around $85, Tunnel protectors are about $10-15 depending on application and on a Phazer if i remember right those are pretty simple, maybe 1hr labor.

Just a FYI, we charge $1.50 ea, stud, backer, nut, installed...


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

1.50 a stud installed sounds like a great deal. Wish I lived closer to where you are. I had them break out the cost for the studs only and it was going to be $214 for 48 7/8 studs.

I ended up just having them go ahead with the install of the tunnel and front wall protection and fix a few clips. It's $211 for that.

Was close to just doing it all myself but didn't want to deal with pulling the suspension to install the front protection.

Thanks everyone for the information.


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

Nate why of there a heat exchanger on a fan cooled sled?


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

Crazy Axe said:


> Nate why of there a heat exchanger on a fan cooled sled?


 That's the first thing I said when the guy called this morning saying it needed protection in the front of the track for the heat exchanger (and when I started not trusting the shop and asking some questions here).

After I told him it was a fan cooled sled so I wasn't too worried about the 'heat exchanger' being damaged, he told me the front wall still needed to be protected.

I ope he's not completely bulls'int me because I could have put the tunnel protectors on myself if it weren't for that part of it.


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

When you talk to him ask him if its like wearing double rubbers for extra protection.. :lol:

No seriously, I know nothing about it either. Seems like you shouldn't need it but idk? What are tunnel protectors for anyway? The top axles don't move up in the tunnel at all so clearance between the stud and tunnel is pretty much fixed. I guess I could see where at high speed the track is going to want to "round" out maybe getting closer to the tunnel a bit but if it's tensioned right it shouldn't touch at all? IDK


----------



## 2SloSHO (Jan 23, 2008)

Crazy Axe said:


> When you talk to him ask him if its like wearing double rubbers for extra protection.. :lol:
> 
> No seriously, I know nothing about it either. Seems like you shouldn't need it but idk? What are tunnel protectors for anyway? The top axles don't move up in the tunnel at all so clearance between the stud and tunnel is pretty much fixed. I guess I could see where at high speed the track is going to want to "round" out maybe getting closer to the tunnel a bit but if it's tensioned right it shouldn't touch at all? IDK


Also consider hes going to be adding a decent amount of weight to the track, more weight its going to balloon out more than stock. The tunnel protectors are a must if you dont want tears in the aluminum. Also the track will bunch up if you get into the brakes hard. Better safe than sorry........

Back when I ran studs on my sled, I still have a few nice gouges in the tunnel and pushed over fins on my front exchanger with protectors on.



posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

Wow thats scary! My sled doesn't have tunnel protectors. Instead Polaris decided it'd be a good idea to run the heat exchangers AS the tunnel protectors. I've been keeping an eye on it, and my track is slightly tighter than what the "forum jockeys" online recommend, which is looser than factory spec.


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

still hasn't been enough ice to take it fishing. got new slides, 6 inch carbides, and 48 studs delivered today. will be putting everything on when I get it back from the service shop that's putting the protectors on. Hopefully all goes well and the ice is ready (at least up north) by next weekend.


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

Well, finally got the sled back from the shop. After all this time, they decided they couldn't get anything to work for protection of bulkhead. Guy said it should be fine because he checked and there's clearance.

 I questioned him from the very beginning if it was really needed. 

Sucks because that's the only reason I was having them install the protectors.

they installed the tunnel protection for $44 and 1.25 hours labor and then charged me another 15 minutes labor to fix one clip.

All in all, lesson learned... don't go to that service shop.


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

Yea, I was gonna tell you that in the beginning, but was trying to be nice. Anyone that tells you that u need coolant/heat exchanger protectors on an air cooled machine should have been the first clue, then when they tell you u need a bulkhead protector shoulda been clue #2. definately find a better, more certified shop to do your work. I've has a phazer for over 10 years with studs and tunnel protectors. that's all u need.


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

MOTOMAN91 said:


> Yea, I was gonna tell you that in the beginning, but was trying to be nice. Anyone that tells you that u need coolant/heat exchanger protectors on an air cooled machine should have been the first clue, then when they tell you u need a bulkhead protector shoulda been clue #2. definately find a better, more certified shop to do your work. I've has a phazer for over 10 years with studs and tunnel protectors. that's all u need.


Well, next time don't be nice  And there will be a next time very soon i'm sure.

this is a large shop and authorized dealer. Which is what i've found to be the opposite of what is good for my boat so I should have known .

I'm learning and that usually costs some money up front so no lost sleep.


----------

